
Archer Daniels Midland: A Case Study In Corporate Welfare - agbell
http://www.cato.org/pubs/pas/pa-241.html
======
pwhelan
Not to mention their disgusting history. I read the book "The Informant"
(unlike the movie, not a comedy) about this whole situation and they were some
disgusting people. However, crime is a lot easier when "[d]uring the 1992
election, Andreas gave more than $1.4 million in soft money and $345,000 to
individual candidates".*

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archer_Daniels_Midland#Price_fi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archer_Daniels_Midland#Price_fixing)
*<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwayne_Andreas>

------
billswift
One reason that Dole didn't come close to getting elected in 1996 is the
strain of libertarianism in part of the Republicans. Among libertarians, Dole
was often referred to as the "Senator from ADM".

------
jacoblyles
It's hard to beat Cato for solid libertarian policy research.

------
marze
CATO should consider changing the title to:

Archer Daniels Midland: Poster Child for Corporate Welfare

